# Frustrated with RFC



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi girls,
I just thought id post as I am SO frustrated with the RFC.
We have waited 11 months on getting our letter for IVF and we evenutally got the later in Oct telling us we were going to start with Nov period.  We were so please as we thought this is when it all starts and we eventually were getting somewhere!
So my AF eventually arrives on Thursday past and I send of my letter reg post - to make sure it gets there and yesterday I come home to a letter from the RFC saying that they were closing the RFC for the whole of Dec and the first 3 weeks in January!!!! WTF
They said to post of another letter to them when my Dec AF arrives.
My frustration is that this amount of building work does not just suddenly happen overnight!  They obviously knew it was going to happen.
How can they send letters to people, build there hopes up and then just snatch it away!
It is a Joke!  
Has it happened to anyone else?


----------



## cazza26 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi I just got my letter to say I had reached top of the waiting list and did we still want to go ahead we signed up in february and I was thinking I wouldn't hear anything until January but after seeing ur post there is no chance we will be going up before that they forgot to mention that bit in the letter.. Did you have to go on the pill I had treatment in Origin but didn't have to go on pill seems a bit ridiculous?


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiyas 

yep i received a letter yesterday saying that my fet was being cancelled because of this 'emergency maintence work' i was due to pick my drugs up on friday and start sniffing next tuesday  have to wait until my next af which will be at the end of the month with day 21 in the middle of december. im not sure how that will work if there closed 

i'm going to e-mail them on monday as they never pick up when i ring!

its so frustrating so i completley understand what your going through


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

i havent gotten that far yet, but i had my first consultation in july which i might add was a "TALK" that lasted fifteen mins and told we would be called back in nov/dec time... but nothing, i have emailed and rang and had no reply it is an absolute joke i think to them because we dont pay we are just numbers! it just shows money controls everything in this world!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

ooops nearly forgot, i didnt have to go on the pill, dont understand that either hun 

going to blow you both some bubbles for luck


----------



## cazza26 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so confused and can't believe your cycle has been stopped due to emergency work are you going to complain surely they could move to another part of the hospital I wasn't expecting to be called until february but if they are cancelling cycles now it will probably be later than that I'm going to ring them no point in me starting to take the pill if I don't have to, the trust is a joke....


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey shenagh  

It feels like your whole life is on hold doesnt it?
blowing you some bubbles too x

Cazza im not going to complain, just going to try and find out where i stand. i imagine that the waiting lists are going to be pretty long because of all the patients scheduled in for dec and jan being cancelled


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

I also got a letter to send in details of Decembers AF. I rang up and i got a bit confused as i am not sure if i will doing anything before the end of January, as no scans can be done


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Confused when is decembers af due? its usually 21 days after that you would start the drugs with an appt a few days before to learn how to use them.

but if they're closed the patients due to start this month would most likely have priority

hope i hav'nt confused you any more


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanx the replies girlie's at least I know I'm not on my own.
There's probably no point in complaining cos what can they do!!! the place is closed.
Altho i don't understand how it will work for Dec's period, as I would be due 01/12/11.
Unless I'm mistaken the RFC would still be closed then? plus it would be Xmas  
I am totally FEDUP.COM   

Danni - I know what you mean about your life being on hold  

Cazza - I never had to go on the pill, it sounds a bit strange to me but Im new to all this so you'll have to excuse my ignorance 

If anyone does email or ring and actually get a response would you post a reply on here 

Cheers girls x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies

What a joke.. Cant believe they are sending the letters out now, so short notice..


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

They Have Done This Twice On Me And Ive Been With Them 2 half Years And Still Not Had NO Treatment!! Stupid Stupid People Ive Got No Confidence In Them Any More They Have Lost Bloods On Me Had Me Sitting AT Pharmacy Waiting On Drugs That Were Never There For Me!! Im In The Middle Of Writing A Very Long Complaint Letter About Them!! 


Jay x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

The problem is that they have to close due to asbestos having to be removed form the building.  They only found this out that this removal work needed to be done urgently.  Heard this from the horses mouths yesterday.


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi all,
I am also to start with Dec AF, however my AF will not be due till end of Dec or even Jan. From what I believe its only EC and ET that cannot be scheduled so all appointments and scans should be ok ... i think and hope so anyway


----------



## cazza26 (Nov 7, 2010)

They rang me yday eve at 6.30 to see if we could go up Monday for blood screening tests talk abt short notice, I asked them if the waiting list was goin to be delayed because they wer shutting and they said they hadn't been briefed yet, will def b asking when wer up on Monday....


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the updates.

Jo-ley= I'm due to start my IVF with Dec AF too.  However, my Dec AF is due at the start of Dec but the building is supposed to be closed for the first 3 weeks in jan  

Its all VERY confusing!  i don't particularly want to ring because your don't get any answers and come off the phone even more frustrated.
Keep posting any updates as this seems to be the only place you get answers


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

hi M+M,
well I spoke too soon.. letter arrived today to postpone to January AF  
I know its only one more month but feeling quite low these days so the delay has upset me   
Hope you are not postponed too, it may be only some of those scheduled for Dec AF are rescheduled to make way for the Nov cyclers..


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiyas 

spoke to the rfc today just to confirm what i'm supposed to do. dont have to pick up my drugs or see the nurse tomorrow, have to wait until next af which is due around the 26/27th november then send the letter back confirming this. apparently i will have an appt in december to collect drugs and see nurse again. still dont know if this is going to work out or not as they are meant to be closed  if this does go ahead i would be starting down regging in the middle of december and i think they might down reg me for longer to fit in with the closeure as you dont need to be moniterd during this part. hmmm we will see. keep updating girls its very helpful x


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey girls TFI Friday  

Jo-Ley I was due to start mine with Nov AF & got the letter saying because of the closure it would be Dec AF. Were you supposed to be Dec AF and they've moved you to Jan AF? Its not really on I'm so  off with the whole thing. You get your hopes all built up for starting. Try to get yourself in the right frame of mind as this is my first time and don't know what to expect! Then with one letter it all changes. 
Sometimes you do wonder if you should've just went private? not that I'm loaded but this is just so frustrating 

Danni - Ive never had IVF before so I don't really understand it all fully. Could I ask you a few ?'s
My AF is due at the start of Dec so does that mean after I meet with the nurse etc I would be due to start DR on day 21 for whatever amount of time they say? How long do they DR you for?
Sori for the ALL questions!!!


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi girls - just read thru all your frustations and had to post - we have had 3 cycles with RFC the last 2 being private so paid for and i'm sorry to say that the service doesnt change whether its nhs or private - we have been lucky that this last cycle has given us baba (halfway there) but from our first cycle we had to wait 2 yrs until our second as they werent takign any prviate patrients and then another year for our 3rd tx - at which they kept telling me for 5 mths that i was def being called the next month - it was so disheartening and we almost gave up but am so happy that we stuck it out.

please try to keep postitive and think - everything happens for a reason - i know that doesnt help at the min but hopefully there will be results at the other end xxx


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Lastchancer its great to hear some good news   it gives me a bit of hope, so thank you  
When I said about going private I was thinking about Origin or is their waiting list very long too?
I suppose I've waited this long another month won't be too bad.
At least I'll be able to enjoy my works Xmas dinner


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiyas 

more bad news from me im afraid  after speaking to the rfc yesterday i got a letter today cancelling to jan's af, bearing in mind i was supposed to be going with oct's af. so i'm being pushed back 4 months and i'm so annoyed. why couldnt they have just been honest with me in the first place? instead of constantly lying? i apprecite that the work has to be done and i would have been happy to wait if they had of been straight with me. 

so by the time i start down regging again it will have been 2years since i signed for ivf and a year since treatment began. i had egg collection in may and will be having embryo transfer aprox  10 months later! how unfair! 

sorry for going on ladies but im so flipping angry today!

M+M ask away thats what were here for. yes your right, af is day 1 and a few days before day 21 you will pick up your drugs and have an appt with a nurse who will show you how to use the drugs. on day 21 you will begin down reggulating. i did this for 4 wks, it can be longer or shorter i think. then you start stimming, the injections arent bad at all you will be a pro in no time  i was stimming for 10 Days, the trigger shot was also on the last stimms day, the following day was drug free, with egg collection the next morning. hope this helps


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

hi my letter says Decembers AF i am mega confused as will i still be able to go ahead


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi ladies hope you having a good Saturday 

Danni - that is so unfair. Did anyone give you a reason? I totally understand were you coming from with regards to the postponing. If they just told you it was going to be 4 months then you'd be fine with it but letting you hang on every months - its a bloody joke. 
The only small positive out of it all is that you will be able to enjoy Christmas & New Year with a glass of wine 
Thanks for the answers to all my ?'s I really appreciate it. 
Now I'm just waiting on getting a letter telling me it will be Jan's AF too.
I emailed them yesterday asking a few ?'s so we'll see what happens.

Keep up with the updates girles as its good to know whats happening


----------



## cazza26 (Nov 7, 2010)

What is best email address to use to contact RFC? I was up today getting bloods done for hep c etc the nurse told me Prof Mc clure is off long term does any1 know who is replacing him if any1 bit gutted as had treatment with him in Origin and he was meant to be doing treatment in rfc.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Place Is the worse run hospital i have ever been too, was supposed to start day 21 on 8-9th sept 11  Never Happened Then Oct AF Never Happened again so supposed to go with treatment in jan Which Better Happen Or They will hear me!! been with them since May 09 and still had NO Treatment at all Oh and no consultant as ours retired so nurse said who ever is here on our appointment days will see who is there and see us- this is just not good enough we r being forgotten about because we have No consultant And thats why my blood etc r going Missing!!

Sadly ive heard this has been happening in this clinic for Years!!

Grrr Makes me so angry to the point its took me 4wks to ring them as cause wen u do they dont have a clue who u r or what u want and u have to go thru the whole story over and over again!


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing surprises me unprofessional and incompetent


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Jaylee hope you do get started, in fact i hope we all get on the road  soon , but i did smile at your post as i feel the same, every time you ring you have to start the same story over and over again, very exhausting on my tea break in work, in a corner half whispering down the phone!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

by the way tried emailing, but got a reply to say you have to put it in writing


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

We must be one of the lucky ones as i havent had many problems with them.


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi girls 
I emailed the RFC email address a week ago and haven't had a reply!
Has anyone else had any luck?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I sent RFC an email in January this year - never got a reply but they kindly sent me an email last week to say that the email service is no longer being used. I'll sleep much better knowing that  

Katie


----------

